
AI Is Making It Extremely Easy for Students to Cheat - triplesec
https://www.wired.com/story/ai-is-making-it-extremely-easy-for-students-to-cheat?mbid=social_fb
======
jungletek
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14718559](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14718559)

------
triplesec
TL;DR: Wolfram Alpha is very useful and kids are using if for homework. That
doesn't matter, says Wolfram: be a computational thinker instead.

